# Good morning HGFers....



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

Kinda nipply here..but i like these cool crisp mornings...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning nice here nice comfortable 58 degrees and horses feed stalls picked, ones to turn out grazing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've already been out walking 2 miles before 8:30am


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am looking forward to putting some commies on unemployment today.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Already walked dogs and enjoyed the cool morning here in Ohio. The wife and I have already voted, and I will look forward to some changes here in the future after the results of the election. I can't imagine anyone voting to keep these guys in office.
*I love these mornings when the weather starts to change. All you members have a great day.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I'm late for the morning, but good evening to everyone. hope all ya'lls day was a good one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rise and shine! Been up an hour already


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Up at 05:30 as normal took care of the barn turn out the horses now having relaxing morning coffee.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got to work early and went walking 2 miles.In the afternoon, it will be too hot here


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

Good Afternoon...? lol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning, 57 degrees overcast morning 80% chance of rain this afternoon. Barn already done and now coffee time..


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

Has been such a nice day here. Sunny and 70deg. Getting off work to enjoy what's left of it.. May not have any more like this this year. Hope you all have a good evening..


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Well, it is afternoon now. The temp is dropping and will be till Saturday morning. Claiming to land around 30 by then from 80 a little earlier today. Rain tonight an tomorrow, but rain has been promised and never showed, so we'll see.
Covered my "Tiny Tim" that is about 10 feet tall and 4 feet across. it is still loaded with cherry tomatoes, and boy are they good. I hope to keep it going for a while longer. Middle of November and still getting lettuce, tomatoes, and okra from the garden, so hard to complain too much, and I know it will be loaded down when the first freeze gets it. Still heartbreaking, though.
Looks like this will be our weather shift. How long it lasts is anyone's guess, but cooler temps are in the forecast the next ten days.
Stay warm out there.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Finally, receiving well needed rain here in central Ohio with the temp at 58 degrees. At 6:30am attempted to walk my three dachshunds but they hate the rain so it was a quick walk.
*Getting geared up to hit the range today for some SA and semi-auto target practice.
*All of you have a great day and make it a good day!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am off today. Hope to go to the range today, but we have bad weather coming. So, not sure if it will happen.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning barn took care of and had a work out with a 2 year old her first rain ride through the woods. Took about 20 minutes to settle down and ride good. Next start shooting off her back. After that collect my money and send her home.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Big temp difference in central Ohio this am. It is 39 degrees (7:30am), and it will not get any better today. Yesterday was one of our last warm days for a while. 
*Got out and exercised our Ruger Single Six and the Wrangler yesterday when it was warm. Nothing better than single action to get some therapy on some targets. Both Rugers ran great. 
*The range was busy being Veterans day and we had many veterans out to take advantage of the range.
All you members have a good weekend and that includes you Lisa93! Be safe...enjoy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning y'all I enjoy a good prank but this one is out of hand yesterday was 68 degrees this morning it is 26 at the barn you can turn off you AC now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Another chilly morning here


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is just plain cold hereb but horses have to be fed and took care of anyway


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> It is just plain cold hereb but horses have to be fed and took care of anyway


I know not nearly as much involved. But i still gotta feed and water the barn dogs. And go out and have coffee and pop tarts with them in the morning.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I only have 4 of my own horses and full board 12 more and pasture board 5 more, the 2 dogs and 6 cars. Not much to do.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have thawed out enough to say good morning 18 at the barn this morning.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> I have thawed out enough to say good morning 18 at the barn this morning.


18 is a little on the brisk side.


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)

Been windy here.. It's not the temp that gets me. It can be 10deg and i'm fine. It's the danged wind.. Why don't we get wind like this in the summer when it would be nice ? Got a nail in my tire today.. hope it don't go flat until i get to the tire store in the morning..


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lisa93 said:


> Been windy here.. It's not the temp that gets me. It can be 10deg and i'm fine. It's the danged wind.. Why don't we get wind like this in the summer when it would be nice ? Got a nail in my tire today.. hope it don't go flat until i get to the tire store in the morning..


That is why you have a small air compressor in the garage or barn to pump up tires.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

It is always the chill factor for me. I can take the cold, but the wind gets me in my old age every time.
*It is finally sunny today in central Ohio with very little wind at 24 degrees.
*Hope the skies stay clear for tonight. Have a telescope we are trying to set up for my granddaughter and for the last week the skies did not open for testing the darn thing.
*Be safe today all of you and good luck with the tire. Get a compressor or at least a portable one for the truck/car. They are good investments for sure.
Rick


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I am not that old - just 50. But with my neck problems I have been suffering from for the past 6 years - I don't do cold weather anymore.

Even if it's a little chilly, I have to wear a neck gaiter. Sometimes when it's really cold, I keep it on my neck all day (even inside). If my neck gets cold, the muscles tighten up, and then my vertebrate will get stuck. 

Growing up, I LOVED winter time. I loved wearing the coats. I loved the cold weather. Loved to see the women in their boots too 

But not anymore. I don't care to go outside when it is below 50 degrees now. I wonder what I'll be like when I am an old man 

Like today. It is rainy all day, very windy, and a high of 43F. I have said all week that I am staying inside today. I am not stepping foot outside at all. It's too cold, and gray sky days bother my migraines. So, I plan to stay home all day.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well started out at 24 now a heat wave up to 40 degrees. hands stay stiff but got to feed.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Climate in my area is typically “mild“ by comparison to other areas I ended up being stationed. Summers are my favorite because it is usually in the 70s-80s, with some drifts up into the 90s or even cracking 100.  

Winters tend to be in the 40s during the days, but we get more wet than snow. Though the last couple of years ended up being heavier snow than usual. If it weren’t for me living on a hill with a 150’ driveway to shovel in order to get to work, I probably wouldn't complain at all.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My tractor is my snow shovel for the most part I live on a dirt road that is a mile down hill to the paved road.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Alright sleepy heads time to feed the horses dog and cats.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

17 degrees here with little wind. Already had the dogs out at 6:20am. Sunny skies now but last night was overcast so no telescope data again.
*Have a great day!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning another cold morning here got the wood stove fired back up in the barn horses tended to not time for breakfast and warming back up.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

49 for the high today, then 60's and maybe a 70 mixed in. They are forecasting rain for 7 of the next ten days, but we've seen that before.  We'll see how it pans out.
Lots of cooking to do the next couple of days. Lost-in-Laws going to get a nice care package on Wednesday.
Hope you all have a Great Thanksgiving.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sunny, no wind and 29 degrees here in central Ohio.
*Up with dogs just past sunrise. Fed birds at feeder and an hour later a hawk dive bombed the pine tree and flew off with his/her breakfast. The circle of life. Was not setup to take a photo/video. (Always my luck)
*Getting ready to take granddaughter for a rimfire day at the range. Packing now.
All you members have a great day and be safe. Make it a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

30 to start the day, Tended the barn and all the horses. headed for the mid 50s today a heat wave this time of year. Going to go for a pleasure ride this afternoon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good Morning HGF Time to rise and shine tend to the horses and start roasting the turkey


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Greetings and good morning HGF! Have a good Thanksgiving Day...
Just got back in from letting the dogs out and a brief walk. Frost on the ground and 28 degrees so the dachshunds are not in for long walks.
*Had a good day yesterday shooting my rebuilt Ruger Mark III 22/45. Ran great with MiniMag 40g RN and had good groups with Blazer 38 LRN.
*Our club and range are closed today so my granddaughter and I will prep for Friday range day. She is starting to shoot single action Ruger's and Wranglers. Just fun and safety lessons.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Good morning. A little cast iron egg scramble and coffee. Drizzle today. May hit a range if it isn’t to crowded with dudes off work and avoiding Black Friday in any kind of store, like myself.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good morning another nice day. Taking out grand daughter to shoot her bb gun this afternoon. This one will be 5 Dec, 26th


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We finally have some damn sun today.

I am taking my son out shooting later


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well today went north at 05:00 Sheriff department called becuse 5 horses were running loose rounded them up and took them to the fair grounds so the owner can claim then.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Horses running loose and getting them back safe is a good deed. Thanks for the effort. What a way to start the morning!
I rounded up my wife's dachshund that refused to come in this am. 6:25am. The other two had enough brains to come in out of the cold rainy morning. (41 degrees and misty overcast again)
*Getting back to the range and getting some rimfire practice with a Ruger Mark III 22/45. Finally making progress with my groups at 25ft. Still trying to get used to my new Sig P365 and my search for a 1911 is in full swing this week. Getting excited to get out and continue the test and search.
All members have a great day!


----------

